# long shaft outboard on short transom????



## begs (May 13, 2011)

Ok guys just got my new to me boat 16' mod-v aerocraft alum boat, the transom is for a short shaft motor....I know everyone is going to say get a short shaft motor... that is not an option right now...I went out there tonight and measured the transom from the bottom of the boat to the top of transom it measured 16" I know a short shaft motor is 15" and long is 20".....I guess what I am trying to say is should I build the transom up with some wood and through bolt and alum plat with alum square to get the right hight kind of like this







or something like this










I also saw a plate like this online which I thought was a pretty good idea and would work well
https://shop.torresen.com/ships_store/?p=details&ident=162522&mfc=T-H+Marine&sku=MJ1&prod_name=T-H+MINI-JACKER&sectionid=2649

I will be putting a 57 evinrude 35hp on this bad boy, the transom is rated for 40hp...

here are some pics of my transom as of right now....

https://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/begs811/boat/2011-05-12225625-1.jpg

https://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/begs811/boat/2011-05-12225604-1.jpg

https://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/begs811/boat/2011-05-12225532-1.jpg

Thanks for the input.....


----------



## rusty.hook (May 13, 2011)

I would use a mini-jacker plate, see pics below. Most mount the jacker higher so you don't have use the piece of wood as a riser. You want your cavitation plate on your motor to be just about even or a little higher than the bottom of your boat depending on how shallow you want to run. Don't get it too high, because your water pump might not pick up water, then it would overheat. Do the ol trial and error thing, go up then down to find the right place for your motor, good fishin, jus' sayin'


----------



## BaitCaster (May 13, 2011)

I have the mini-jacker too. Works great, very easy to install and costs about $75 at Basspro.


----------



## begs (May 13, 2011)

OK so u guys saw the pics to my transom right???? If I put new wood where it needs to be, and then put this pretty much measure through bolt it and mount motor right..... My transom will be ok with it sticking off the back a bit??? If everything will work I might just go the mini-jacker way.....

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 13, 2011)

begs said:


> OK so u guys saw the pics to my transom right???? If I put new wood where it needs to be, and then put this pretty much measure through bolt it and mount motor right..... My transom will be ok with it sticking off the back a bit??? If everything will work I might just go the mini-jacker way.....
> 
> Thanks for the input guys


If you like you can stop by and check out my set up.


----------



## reedjj (May 13, 2011)

Do the mini jacker! it works great. I have a longshaft Merc 25hp on a 15" transom, and even my minijacker is mounted high. I have hit logs, bounced over stuff, ran aground, all several times without any problems. Its solid!


----------



## begs (May 13, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> begs said:
> 
> 
> > OK so u guys saw the pics to my transom right???? If I put new wood where it needs to be, and then put this pretty much measure through bolt it and mount motor right..... My transom will be ok with it sticking off the back a bit??? If everything will work I might just go the mini-jacker way.....
> ...





That sounds like a plan? I might even bring the boat and the motor and u can possibly help me, since I am new to this boating and motor mountin thing lol


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 13, 2011)

That would be cool. We can put it the fox river.


----------

